# Josh's Black Hybrid 225 - Big Brakes On!!



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Afternoon all!

I thought seeing as I'm currently TT-less and have been for 3 weeks I'd write about it instead  so I took a trip up the Leicester from Cardiff to look at a nice 225 which after a lengthy trouble free test drive I decided to buy!

On my 170 mile trip home I noticed the speedo wouldn't smoothly step down when decelerating it would stutter down in 5mph-ish increments  eurgh! But other than that a slight vibration was present at 50-70mpg which I put down to the wheels being out of balance.

So here she is!




So the story goes on! Driving to work the next day full of enthusiasm with my new purchase, I notice the speedo needle is totally dead  I don't know if this is a dash pod issue or G22 gearbox speed sensor!?

Half way to work I pull off hard from a roundabout and BANG BANG BANG! Massive knocking from the centre of the car - FFS!

Limped to a layby just ahead



As I'd suspected a CV joint exploding, I rang my local vw specialist and arranged recovery. Just as I'd come to a stop in the layby the yellow oil light came on, then the clocks died completely, car would run for 3 seconds then die.

So fast forward through Christmas and the garage have finally taken her to bits, found out that the props front coupling had totally destroyed itself - it was missing the metal collar that connects the prop to the transfer box so the full power was being transferred through the torque damping rubber coupler!

As the prop was banging about it tore through the sump oil sensor wiring, which I think I was what caused the clocks to die 

While it was there I asked for a full service and inspection, haldex oil and timing belt change.

The auto elec brought the clocks back Friday having re soldered a few things but the fuel gauge wasn't playing ball this time so they came back out - I'm not sure about the speedo!

While I've been without it I've been merrily spending away online shopping 

Forge Knob


Jetex cone


Forge vac pipe


Les's handle covers


LED/Cree sidelight/number plate light. 


Cookbots!


Quick shift


4 x Vredstein Ultrac Sessanta


20mm spacers for rear (15mm to follow up front) and a scorpion catback with Daytona tips.

Well, that's quite a lot for now! Will update when I actually have the car.

TLR version - I bought a car, I broke it, I bought lots of things to make me happy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear you've had problems (maybe thats an understatement!) when do you expect to get her back?

J
xx


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice list of mods for when you get it back!!  will be on its way to being sorted with those fitted!!

Jack


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah been a bit of a nightmare! But I've not been put off!

Hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest! I can't wait, even had the v5 through and am yet to properly drive it!

Cheers Jack, need to complete the polybushes, get a TIP, coilovers arb's and tie bars. But all in good time!


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a beauty. Glad the cost hasn't to have deterred you.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A bad start but good on you for sticking with it and not moaning on and on about it ! Nice batch of mods to go on when it's running properly  ..... upwards and onwards


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice one guys!

Conlechi, do we have any South Wales meets?


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Sad you had a baptism of fire with your TT however she looks a beauty and with your added extras she will be like the pheonix rising from the ashes. Bit dramatic but you get the gist. Have fun.  Lois


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome from another fellow Cardiff based lad [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

There used to be meets Swansea way I seem to remember reading. Not sure they're still going though.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nitrojosh said:


> Nice one guys!
> 
> Conlechi, do we have any South Wales meets?


 A few years ago we had some really good meets in this area , they fizzled out over the last few years as people have moved on etc . 
Perhaps we could get something local sorted when the weather gets a bit better


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Up for that.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

t'mill said:


> Up for that.


Couple of pics of the turnout we used to get .... back in the day


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Ouch! What an intro to TT ownership Josh, but, as has already been said, good on you for just getting your head down and sorting it out.

She does look a real beauty by the way, I even like the dark alloys


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

conlechi said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Up for that.
> ...


That's certainly an impressive turnout.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

It's back!!!

£1,354 bill 

After the garage knocked a full days labor off the bill too!!


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ouch! Did everything get resolved?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes mate it's lovely, just noticed the radios dead now lol, I'm hoping it's the fuse in the back of the radio as fuse 40 isn't blown.

Will ring the specialist tomorrow!


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hope you can enjoy the car now mate.

Cars looking lovely too mate


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

What did you have done in the end?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Propshaft coupling
Sleeve inside prop coupling
Transfer box output shaft seal
Oil sensor wiring repaired
Timing belt and waterpump
Haldex oil and filter
Clock overhaul
Headlight switch

And lots more!


----------



## sprocket1968 (Nov 27, 2013)

Crickey, getting a bit worried :? Bought my first tt and then reading some of these stories is scary stuff  I,m use to repairing my own motor and not sure if I can if something major goes on the tt ! Mind you my other car is a 1971 mk1 Capri


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

sprocket1968 said:


> Crickey, getting a bit worried :? Bought my first tt and then reading some of these stories is scary stuff  I,m use to repairing my own motor and not sure if I can if something major goes on the tt ! Mind you my other car is a 1971 mk1 Capri


Love my TT but Mk1 Ford Capri those were the days. Essex girl cruising Clacton sea front in a Capri 2ltr S priceless memories. :wink: :roll: Lois


----------



## sprocket1968 (Nov 27, 2013)

Excellent   the good old days


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

Blimey that's such a bad start but all credit to you for battling through it! Worth it in the end! Did you buy private or garage?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

I bought private so it all came from my pocket lol.

Radios back in action it was the fuse on the back of it, latest problem is central locking, cleared 6 million Central locking faults then my remote key decides not to work anymore - and I only have one!! Not sure if the key needs re syncing or the convenience module has lost it's coding!?

But anyway, Forge Knob fitted, short shift fitted, side and number plate lights fitted, Jetex cone fitted and a good wash! Yesterday was quite productive! I will grab some pics when I get a chance


----------



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

Which specialist do you use in cardiff - ng motors ?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Welsh VW Specialists in Sully/Barry mate


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Look forward to seeing this soon budd.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

This arrived..! Fitting next week


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Long over due an update!

Fitted an SFS TIP and eBay heatshield




Unfortunately found LOADS of play in my turbo...here we go again!

Never one to be beaten I decided to order up a hybrid from beach buggy turbos..






Seeing as I was doing this, I may as well have got a decat to match my turbo and scorpion catback!


Here's a rear shot of my catback - notice rear light patch


Had turbo fitted along with downpipe, a new sump, thermostat, red powerflex dogbone bush, black powerflex steering Rach bush and an oil/filter change.

I've replaced the entire vac/breather assembly under the inlet manifold this weekend with brand new OEM/Upgrade Pipework, pcv valve etc. Also cleaned throttle body as it was STINKING!

Have fitted brand new oem DV, MAF and N75. I have coil pack adapters and red TFSI coil packs coming.

This Sunday I fitted my HG motorsport FMIC, Forge upper boost pipes and polished charge pipe!



So much has been done I've probably missed loads

Will try and keep this updated.

Before I'd touched the car VCDS logs showed 223bhp.

Did a log today with the car as she stands not mapped....248bhp!

Bill Badger5 mapping this April 6th and also fitting 550cc injectors, can't wait, would like to break 300bhp!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

You'll be lucky to break 300bhp with a standard manifold and no meth to help things.

Watch those rods too....


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Somewhere around that mark would be a nice target, you can always hope lol! Although numbers are far from everything!

Rods will be watched and kept in mind!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Been shopping!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome brakes! 6 pots are the way forward


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice big red stoppers there Josh 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cool brakes mate,, what size is the disc on them,, will they fit over your RS4s


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Cheers guys! 330mm 2 piece discs, the actual calliper is slightly slimmer width than brembos so with my 15mm spacers up front I don't see any issues....fingers crossed!!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> Cheers guys! 330mm 2 piece discs, the actual calliper is slightly slimmer width than brembos so with my 15mm spacers up front I don't see any issues....fingers crossed!!


Do you have any links to the brakes mate?

One of the things I'm thinking about myself.

Great project build mate. !


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys! 330mm 2 piece discs, the actual calliper is slightly slimmer width than brembos so with my 15mm spacers up front I don't see any issues....fingers crossed!!
> ...


they are on google


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking like a good project. Good choice in choosing Bill the man really knows his stuff he will make sure the map is safe on the rods

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

barb said:


> Looking like a good project. Good choice in choosing Bill the man really knows his stuff he will make sure the map is safe on the rods
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yeah hopefully all will be good, I've done all I can think of in terms of prep for it!

Callum there's info around google although not a lot in depth. I know a lad who is running this setup on a Fabia and has found them very very good as an upgrade from his lcr brembo.

Bought AP coilovers today and tie bars turned up the other day


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Brakes look great, but be aware that you may need to change the brake master cylinder to get the most out of them as you may have increased pedal travel due to the increase in piston area but they do look good.

Stevie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

outdoor stevie said:


> Brakes look great, but be aware that you may need to change the brake master cylinder to get the most out of them as you may have increased pedal travel due to the increase in piston area but they do look good.
> 
> Stevie


do you have any experience of this Steve,, if so, then what M/C do you know of ? ,, most /( everybody I have spoken to ) says that it is ok to run even 6 pots with the standard M/C with no issues


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

It all depends on the surface area of the pistons vs that of the standard caliper, there is a formula to work it out, I did work it out a while back and I think they came back within the ok range.

DaveB is the man who provides the formula.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

As nitro says a small increase will feel ok but if the increase is large then it shows in the pedal travel which can be interpreted as spongeynes but is not, and may take some getting used to, it will however give greater feel and control, modulation etcetera to your braking but at the expense of a firm pedal it's just a side effect to consider when putting on big stoppers, nitro what sort of area increase did you work out for the change over?
Roddy I did have this issue on a previous car

Stevie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

outdoor stevie said:


> As nitro says a small increase will feel ok but if the increase is large then it shows in the pedal travel which can be interpreted as spongeynes but is not, and may take some getting used to, it will however give greater feel and control, modulation etcetera to your braking but at the expense of a firm pedal it's just a side effect to consider when putting on big stoppers, nitro what sort of area increase did you work out for the change over?
> Roddy I did have this issue on a previous car
> 
> Stevie


yes we know the theory and the principle and that it can happen on other cars, but what I asked, since it is generally accepted that there is no problem on the TT , was if you had experienced an issue / problem with this on a TT ???


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nitrojosh said:


> Cheers guys! 330mm 2 piece discs, the actual calliper is slightly slimmer width than brembos so with my 15mm spacers up front I don't see any issues....fingers crossed!!


be prepared for the worst here mate, my RS4s will NOT go over my 6 pot brembos, even with 15mm spacers, ok, you say your callipers are slimmer so you may be ok,,and I don't know which wheels you run,,,just don't get cought out and cant get your wheels back on !!


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Roddy I have not had this issue on a TT and I think that as long as the piston area is worked out in advance of purchase then there should not be any issues and the big brake kits from the shops should also be fine, but getting any 6 pot caliper from ebay could be a recipe for disaster if it is assumed that it will improve braking without thinking deeper.

Nitro looking forward to seeing these all fitted up

Cheers stevie


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

roddy said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys! 330mm 2 piece discs, the actual calliper is slightly slimmer width than brembos so with my 15mm spacers up front I don't see any issues....fingers crossed!!
> ...


Always expecting the worst me lol!

I think I SHOULD be ok, brembos 6 pot housing is much larger from what I can tell, as I said a page back I know a lad running them on a Fabia which sit under prorace 1.2 17" so fingers crossed all will be good.

If it's not then I will just have to buy some new wheels!

Anyway, cars boring and slow as I'm driving around with the N75 unplugged until mapping, decided I was far better off safe than sorry!

I managed to press my cookbot bushes into my spare wishbone with a vice yesterday so I was pleased with that for sure!



Plan to fit superpro caster correction bushes to the rear ones too to complete the set up.

Got a nice plan for when the coilies arrive:
•New Delphi bottom ball joints. 
•Spare pair wishbones painted satin black with my bushes pressed in in advance to save time. 
•New drop links. 
•New top mounts (LCR or powerflex!?!)
•Powerflex rear trailing arm bush and a lick of satin black on the arm. 
•Adjustable rear tie bar in lower position, top arm given a paint and a new Powerflex bush. 
•D2 6 pot 330mm front BBK.

I have 2 ltrs of ATE super blue fluid ready for a full brake fluid change.

Lots of prepping to do, quite excited.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Great progress Josh, love where your going with it, I too wish to renew the bushes/suspension.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Eurgh, MAJOR exhaust blow today, It's either turbo to exhaust/turbo to manifold gasket OR it's the bloody manifold (I think it may be  )

Mapping cancelled.


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nitrojosh said:


> Eurgh, MAJOR exhaust blow today, It's either turbo to exhaust/turbo to manifold gasket OR it's the bloody manifold (I think it may be  )
> 
> Mapping cancelled.


I've got a 1yr old std manifold for sale if you need it!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nitrojosh said:


> Eurgh, MAJOR exhaust blow today, It's either turbo to exhaust/turbo to manifold gasket OR it's the bloody manifold (I think it may be  )
> 
> Mapping cancelled.


Bummer, who did the work mate ?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

jamman said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> > Eurgh, MAJOR exhaust blow today, It's either turbo to exhaust/turbo to manifold gasket OR it's the bloody manifold (I think it may be  )
> ...


A local vw specialist, they've already said if it's anything related to what they've done (gasket etc.) all the work is on them which is good to know.

If it's manifold I'm not sure what to do, I'd have liked a badger5 one but there's a 4-5week lead time, so it's either standard or a Relentless v3.

Will report back once I know the diagnosis.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> Eurgh, MAJOR exhaust blow today, It's either turbo to exhaust/turbo to manifold gasket OR it's the bloody manifold (I think it may be  )
> 
> Mapping cancelled.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you fitted a Relentless downpipe? If so there's a good chance its the gasket they supplied. I had to replace the Relentless manifold gasket on the car I recently fitted one to with a metal OE gasket due to it separating and blowing.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Have you fitted a Relentless downpipe? If so there's a good chance its the gasket they supplied. I had to replace the Relentless manifold gasket on the car I recently fitted one to with a metal OE gasket due to it separating and blowing.


Yes I have mate, fingers crossed it's just that then!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Doing things properly now,

Ported relentless v3 mani be here Wednesday.

Ordered a 15psi actuator from Dan BBT.

Probably going to do rods while I'm at it, head off will make manifold fitting easier too!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Have you fitted a Relentless downpipe? If so there's a good chance its the gasket they supplied. I had to replace the Relentless manifold gasket on the car I recently fitted one to with a metal OE gasket due to it separating and blowing.


That's interesting because I think I've developed a blow on my way home that definitely sounds like it's that area!! Will check it out tomorrow and see if that's the case!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nitrojosh said:


> Doing things properly now,
> 
> Ported relentless v3 mani be here Wednesday.
> 
> ...


that does look the business,, 8) ,, do you know if it 316 or 304 ss


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

NickG said:


> That's interesting because I think I've developed a blow on my way home that definitely sounds like it's that area!! Will check it out tomorrow and see if that's the case!


Good news is you can replace it with the subframe in situ.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting because I think I've developed a blow on my way home that definitely sounds like it's that area!! Will check it out tomorrow and see if that's the case!
> ...


Definately, I think it is that downpipe gasket tbh, the gases felt like they were coming from exactly where the downpipe bolted on!!


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

Did you feel a faster spool up with the hybrid with the standard manifold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes but partly as my old turbo was knackered, the hybrid hit hard but overboosted as you'd expect, so after running a few logs I disconnected the n75 awaiting remap.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Problem solved,

Manifold not split, turbo to manifold bolts had come loose :evil:

Can't believe missed my chance for a remap for that lol.

Anyway, all is good, I will have my manifold here shortly so need to decide what order I do things in!

In other news BRAKES ARRIVE TOMORROW!!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Today was a good day, until I realised there were no pads, brackets or fitting kit included with the brakes, grrrr!!!


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Boy those calipers are BiG aren't they, what's the size of the pistons do you know? Bet you can't wait to get the goodies on eh!

Enjoy Stevie


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> Problem solved,
> 
> Manifold not split, turbo to manifold bolts had come loose :evil:
> 
> ...


Hmmm now I'm thinking I really need to check and se if the same has happened to mine!!

Them brakes are looking pretty epic though bud!! She'll go AND stop now!!!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

outdoor stevie said:


> Boy those calipers are BiG aren't they, what's the size of the pistons do you know? Bet you can't wait to get the goodies on eh!
> 
> Enjoy Stevie


Stevie,
Thanks mate, I will measure for you when I can face looking at them. Not being able to fit them is slightly annoying lol.

Driftwerks seemed quite Unphased at my annoyance, I will not be waiting 15 days for these bits, they can overnight them!!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

NickG said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> > Problem solved,
> ...


Worth a look mate for sure! My bolts have been re used, should be ok til the manifold goes on!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice looking calipers mate,, quite slim looking,, what are the discs,, ( in mm ),


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

8) I really want one of those exhausts,, how much did it cost and how are you going to fit it ???


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

You mean the manifold Roddy? Time will tell how it ends up on there mate! I will be sure to update 

Calipers should fit with no clearance issues. Discs are 2 piece 330mm.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thank you ,,, I wait further developments with the ex man.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Trial fit today!

Pads and fitting kit not here til midweek next week!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

You've put the caliper on upside down!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't stress :lol: , you've been quite observant but also missed the wheel bolts inside out lol!

This was an awkward photo holding it all together with one arm and snapping with the other!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Engine out in 6 hours lads. Quite pleased as I'd never done a job like this before. There's surprisingly few bits laying around!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh God; CM hoses!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha a select few Mondo, the fit on those is piss poor too lol!

Sfs TIP and forge intercooler hoses


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

good effort, whats the plan now that she's out?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sure I said to leave the power steering hoses attached to the rack!!! :wink:

Nice one though.....let the mods and clean up commence!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nitrojosh said:


> Haha a select few Mondo, the fit on those is piss poor too lol!
> 
> Sfs TIP and forge intercooler hoses


S' OK, then. 

And 'good' to hear all their hoses fit equally well. :roll:


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> I'm sure I said to leave the power steering hoses attached to the rack!!! :wink:
> 
> Nice one though.....let the mods and clean up commence!!


I know!! It was too late I'd already taken that one off lol 

Is it gonna be hard to bleed it?

Also the fluid was red. Don't VAG run the green stuff?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nah it's easy enough to bleed bud! And yeah, the fluid i was supplied was green!

Good effort though mate!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Piece of cake to bleed and yes the fluid should definitely be green.

If it's red then someone has used the wrong type previously and chances are it may have already damaged your pump and/or steering rack seals I'm afraid :?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok cool, racks been all good no whining from the pump and no leaks in the rack so fingers crossed a blasting out of the pipes etc and fill with proper fluid and it'll be all good


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

To bring things up to date...
Subframe polybushed and cleaned and painted










Finished fitting turbo and manifold, got it all torqued up etc

That manifold is evil, majorly awkward nuts I'd HATE to do it with the engine in situ!


Went out and grabbed a clutch, flywheel and slave cylinder yesterday, new bolts too.










Then finally got the oil in, box oil in and box back on with transfer box. Everything is ready to drop in the car tomorrow!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Made progress but not as much as I'd hoped 

Had a few dramas getting it back in, stripped a thread on my engine mount cambelt side so have ordered a helicoil kit.

But the block is back in, gotta bolt up the downpipe which is pure evil for access


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Now looks like this...


























Still covers etc to go back on.

Front coilovers are 9 threads from the bottom and it's still sitting high lol!

Rear coilovers still to go on along with polybushes on rear trailing arm and adjustable control arms.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Got bloody electrical problems after things going seemingly smoothly!

I don't think alternator is charging the battery, I've checked and double checked the wiring, had it off and seems ok.

The ground on the gearbox is nice and right as is the 2 on the chassis.

The power lead on the alternators connected securely along with the little connector plug.

Out for a drive and the clocks keep dying then coming back to life. TCS kicking in, I can hear the screech as it's braking individual wheels for me. ABS light coming on and off.

Gone properly crazy. Could that all be down to a flat battery!?

I've had a tits full now and feel like scrapping it at the moment. So I'm gonna walk away from it today. But if anyone could please help I'd be very grateful

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Mental progress, some serious wedge has been spent.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Check the voltage at the battery - that will tell you if its charging or not.

Also if it wasnt charging the battery light would be lit.

Check all the connections are tight on the top of the battery too in the little black box.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Check the voltage at the battery - that will tell you if its charging or not.
> 
> Also if it wasnt charging the battery light would be lit.
> 
> Check all the connections are tight on the top of the battery too in the little black box.


Well yesterday at the garage battery light was in and volts were 10.something at the battery.

I charged it up overnight and cleaned up the starter wiring and ground wire.

According to 20c on the aircon the bolts when started were 13.3. Which soon dropped down to 12 as I was driving. It dropped it 11.7 and I decided to head towards home before I got stranded. No battery light but gradually dropping made me a bit unsure. By the time I was home it was flicking from 11.9-12v

Checked connections on the top battery fuses and all is good there mate.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Alastair. said:


> Mental progress, some serious wedge has been spent.


Haha yep lots of dosh.

One day, when it's running right I will enjoy it


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeh it's not charging.

The cable thats running to back of the the alterator...the thick one. Trace that back and check where it goes...


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Had it off earlier Lee, the little wires connected securely to the multi plug into the loom by the battery box. The thick cable goes up to the battery terminal. No splits or anything 

Could it be my battery was shot and having it unplugged for two weeks has done it in? Although it did charge up overnight.


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> Have you fitted a Relentless downpipe? If so there's a good chance its the gasket they supplied. I had to replace the Relentless manifold gasket on the car I recently fitted one to with a metal OE gasket due to it separating and blowing.


funny I had to do the same thing. DO NOT EVER USE the gaskets in the Relentless kit. Mine started leaking about 100 miles from install day and got worse over time. I repladed mine with an OEM metal one and problem solved nice and quiet makes it sound so much smoother and not raspy


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

toy4two said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Have you fitted a Relentless downpipe? If so there's a good chance its the gasket they supplied. I had to replace the Relentless manifold gasket on the car I recently fitted one to with a metal OE gasket due to it separating and blowing.
> ...


Replaced all gaskets and washers etc I removed with brand new oem stuff 

The car is far quieter up the engine end now with a non split manifold, nice new gaskets and no blowing exhaust! But the growl out the back sounds loads better! And louder lol. Sorry neighbours


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Right taken all alternator and earth wire off again, cleaned up the spade ends, I'm getting a voltage drop still.

Battery starts out around 12v, start it up and it peaks to 13.5v then rapidly drops to 12 then steadily down to 11.7v and still slowly falling. If I rev it on the spot to about 2krpm I can get bolts back to 11.8v but no further.

I guess the regulator is fooked?

Thanks


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Commutator looks grooved, hoping it'll be ok?


Contractors on reg look totally uneven. Replacing this tomorrow if TPS have one handy.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Replaced my reg and all is good 

After a *ahem* mishap with my bottom balljoint nuts being only hand tight it's now running really well and handling nicely to match 

Big brakes will be on this week

Trailing arm bushes to do and engine trim etc to put back on.

Very happy.

Quite rewarding I have it back together and working as it should do!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

Nitrojosh said:


>


There gorgeous dude...are they 334mm? You'll be stopping in no time lol....might even do an endo...have you got some bigger ones for rear? Daz


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

330mm!

After a few posts further back in the thread about pedal travel, these certainly don't increase travel but they're crazily sharp!

I think this combo with the PF pads will be a bit crazy, missus will have whiplash lol


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's a couple more pics 



















Mapping June 30th, be nice to be able to actually out my foot down then!!

I still dearly miss the Megane, of the 8 cars I've had over the past 4 years it's the ONLY one I've missed


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Car sits much better mate.

I've been working on an R26 recently.......it would appear it's closely related to your old one...


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Car sits much better mate.
> 
> I've been working on an R26 recently.......it would appear it's closely related to your old one...


Thanks bud 

So it is! Mega similar number plates! What you think of it?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> Here's a couple more pics


Looking great bud! Be good to get her mapped and then REALLY enjoy her! You'll need the big brakes then!! :lol:


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha yeah cannot wait lol!

It's a little too low, managed to fly over two short dips early and scrape on the crest between them lol. Oops!


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

So long Audi...???


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

That was sooner than I thought  looks stunning though mate.

Soooo these bits you mentioned that May be up for grabs? 8)


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Joe_preece89 said:


> That was sooner than I thought  looks stunning though mate.
> 
> Soooo these bits you mentioned that May be up for grabs? 8)


Sooner than I thought haha. I'd planned for after Xmas but couldn't resist.

Read through my thread and see what you want lol


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Well there's lots that I want but can't afford much at the moment, bought coilovers earlier today. Would love the exhaust, how long you keeping the tt to swap parts before you sell?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice upgrade!

PM me if you want to sell the scorpian back box!


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Kyle18uk said:


> Nice upgrade!
> 
> PM me if you want to sell the scorpian back box!


 :x


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if I fancy pulling the catback off it, but I'll see how it goes with selling etc.

I plan to get the car mapped and perfect prior to sale, machine polish it etc.

But if I do end up breaking it or pulling the exhaust off Joe has first dibs on it


----------



## Jagga (Dec 17, 2012)

wow thats alot of work. Well done for persevering and I bet it drives better than most TT's out there now

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

What springs are you running on the rear and do you have spacers?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

15mm front 20mm rear.

Fk coilover springs and adjusters. Far better.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't know you had moved to the dark side Josh  that M3 is a beast [smiley=dude.gif] but your TT is awesome as well!!!!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

BBK for sale? :twisted:


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> 15mm front 20mm rear.
> 
> Fk coilover springs and adjusters. Far better.


Cheers, I'm running ap coilovers on mine and the rear doesn't sit low enough. Would you sell the spacers and rear springs if you sell the car?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nice motor, cracking colour


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Very nice motor, cracking colour


Cheers dude 

Anybody wanna buy a TT ?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=675625

Now for sale!

Spec list is huuuuuuge! Can't believe how much I spent in 6 months!! £ permile is insane.

But, I don't expect to cover the costs.

Is £4,600 fair?


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=675625
> 
> Now for sale!
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!! What a lovely TT mate [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nitrojosh said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=675625
> 
> Now for sale!
> 
> ...


Mega cheap imo opinion mate.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

A lot of car for the cash, bargain for someone IMO


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=675625
> ...


Too cheap? I never expect to get what I paid, but it's so hard to value it at a fair price too!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nitrojosh said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Nitrojosh said:
> ...


It's a hard one to call but yeah I think so. Suppose it's only worth what someone is willing to pay at the end of day. If your not in a rush tot sell then if of been tempted to of asked a little more.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

If anyone saw badger5's latest Facebook post that was me 

The car did real well and he was very impressed!

It ran 302bhp 284ft/lbs being held back to 20% duty cycle to keep the rods happy. 
Cars an animal and now ready to be sold!

£4,600 Ono.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You going to put up the dyno graph mate ?


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah sure, here's the image Bill posted to Facebook.

Will scan my dyno sheets in tomorrow too.


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Nice and smooth there josh, bet it pulls real nice through the revs.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

It's really nice, pretty nuts in the mid range lol


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

aum 19mm rodded motor so held down torque.... and badger torque is some 16% lower reading than many other dynos (327lbft equivalence)


----------

